# help me install Lineage OS, I made a video of where I am stuck at



## Space Lynx (Apr 22, 2018)

video here, watch at 1.25x or 1.5x speed to save time... I downloaded latest Lineage OS for my phone ZTE Axon 7 Mini, (it does not make you root the phone to install this OS and I don't want to root it, beause I want netflix still to work), well anyways, I follow all the official steps listed on lineage OS website  https://download.lineageos.org/tulip and you will see in the video where I get stuck, someone help me get past this part please, thanks!


----------



## therealmeep (Apr 22, 2018)

You are stuck at trying to launch a terminal with adb correct? In this case I always have put my adb platform-tools folder in the root of my c drive, and then open a command prompt, navigate to the folder and then use adb/fastboot. Netflix is not disallowed with root, it is only disallowed from being installed if your bootloader is unlocked. MOST DEVICES WITH UNLOCKED BOOTLOADERS COME LOCKED FROM FACTORY. Also worth noting, you can hide root from apps with Magisk, which is what most people i have seen recommend as an su manager/package install. Did this with several devices recently including Shield tablet, Kindles, and 3xLG V20s. Let me know if you need more help.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 26, 2018)

feel free to close topic admins
I got a new phone and decided not to bother with this.

no more posts necessary, thanks therealmeep


----------

